# PH test



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I know there was a thread a while back about doing your own PH soil tests. I can't find it. I've always used the local college but they are shipping them out of state now and taking forever to return results. What do you guys use?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I use the local college(UT). 

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculturesolutions.com/products/crop-soil-and-water-testing/soil-testing-chemicals/lamotte-soil-testing-kits


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Google,

Soil pH test kits


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Spectrum Analytic in Ohio. After they receive the sample, it's 24-hour turn around time.

There's always been a big debate in the soil science world on the accuracy of university labs vs. private labs. I don't mean to go knocking on my alma mater (we are...), but Penn State is known to be conservative on their fertilizer recommendations because of the "Save the Bay" deal. I've sent the same sample to both university and private labs for comparison...very interesting how the two will vary in recommendations.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I tried the home pregnancy test, errr, I'm the home soil test kit myself--went back to having a lab do it.

By the time I got the sample dried, mixed, etc., messed with the chemicals, I spent a lot more time than it was worth. Also, being a novice, my results didn't seem all that accurate.

Ralph

Leave the tough jobs up to the pro's.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Spectrum Analytic in Ohio. After they receive the sample, it's 24-hour turn around time.
> 
> There's always been a big debate in the soil science world on the accuracy of university labs vs. private labs. I don't mean to go knocking on my alma mater (we are...), but Penn State is known to be conservative on their fertilizer recommendations because of the "Save the Bay" deal. I've sent the same sample to both university and private labs for comparison...very interesting how the two will vary in recommendations.


Interesting since UNH is "farming" their samples out to Penn state now.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

I use an Extech II. This meter measures PH and conductivity (salt concentration) With the salts, you can tell the the salt content of irrigation water or a soil solution. If the soil solution is below a certain level, then you know that it needs fertilizer. You will NOT know what kind of fertilizer, (N, P, or K for example), but you will know it is low. Here it is, http://www.amazon.com/Extech-EC500-Waterproof-ExStik-Conductivity/dp/B000NI4AUA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1428019504&sr=8-3&keywords=extech+II

I use a great lab that turns around the tests in about 24 hours, and they have a very good reputation. They will email you the results, also mail a copy. Here they are: http://www.stukenholtz.com/Best way is to Priorty Mail the soil to them with all of the info, what you are growing, credit card # or check etc. By the way, a commercial lab has an interest in doing a great and quick job. A collage or county agent is government. I doubt these labs are any better run than the Veteran's Administration. Pay for a soil test and get it done right. My take on it.


----------

